# more photo's



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

View attachment 260850


View attachment 260858


View attachment 260866
thanks for favorable reply's on last thread this is one of my favorite builds got plans from old mainline modeler ,photo's aren't the best as I'm not much of a photographer and the camera I use isn't the best .outhouse and shed/chicken house go with it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nicely done.....with a stone foundation too.:smilie_daumenpos:
Tell me, you say chicken house, that is not part of the house your showing right?
That is a separate structure not shown?
It is not the back part of that house?

Pictures are OK but you ought to insert them so they show as pictures instead of just a link.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

If you want to make them show as a picture instead of a link it is easy.
A copy and paste that I keep to post,


Inserting,
All you need to do is go back to the post where the pictures are and click edit,
then advanced edit.
then look up top and click on the paper clip,
then click whatever shows.
If you only have one picture it will just be a link click on it.
more then one picture will say insert all click on it.
All your pictures will show as pictures.

Every time you upload a picture after it uploads go back and click the paper clip a second time then click whatever shows.
It inserts the pictures as pictures instead of a link.

We only have 48 hours to edit, if you miss that ask a mod to insert them for you.


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

thanks for info Ed, and no they are separate structures the back is a add on kitchen like the side . is a add-on room.


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

bump up


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

good work.:thumbsup:


----------

